

3 Bugs in the Ultimate American Road Trip - ge0ffrey
http://www.optaplanner.org/blog/2015/03/20/3BugsInTheUltimateAmericanRoadTrip.html

======
divideby0
Ge0ffrey, any plans to release the source code on this optimization? It'd be
great to have a writeup on how to actually run the tsp tests for this. It's
sort of buried in the test suite at the moment.

Optaplanner is an incredibly useful, often underrated framework. Keep up the
good work!

~~~
ge0ffrey
I used this TSP solver configuration:
[https://github.com/droolsjbpm/optaplanner/blob/master/optapl...](https://github.com/droolsjbpm/optaplanner/blob/master/optaplanner-
examples/src/main/resources/org/optaplanner/examples/tsp/solver/tspSolverConfig.xml)

but with incremental Java calculation instead of scoreDrl, to speed things up.

------
davidw
Hrm... something that bothered me in the initial posting was that it skipped
Crater Lake, in Oregon, in favor of something in the Columbia Gorge.

It'd be cool to gather some data about the density of, say, instagram photos
along the route or some other proxy for 'interesting' places, and modify
accordingly.

